# Rlt 21



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The heavily decorated movement with blue screws.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Roy said:


> The heavily decorated movement with blue screws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










nice! Can't wait to see more...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice. Very impressive Roy









How about that face then?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is looking good carn't wait to see the finished watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The side view :


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

that is one lovely looking piece of work







Really like the shape of the pushers







I take it from the decorated movement that it's going to have a clear back


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> The side view :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowsers.

That is so far out of my league I'm not even going to ask how much.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

potz said:


> Spectacular!!!!
> 
> Looks as though I'm going to have to have a word with my bank manager
> 
> ...


I've just been to my bank to ask about mortgages







Should of asked them for a bit more


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm struggling to get a decent pic of the front but this one should keep you going until later on.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If thats struggling then I wouldnt want anything else







Great photo's by the way of a great looking watch


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm struggling to get a decent pic of the front but this one should keep you going until later on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


triple wowsers


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

OOOoooo..veeeery nice!









What's the diameter? Sorry if it was already mentioned. I suppose 38mm?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

very impressive


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Roy

Are the movements supplied with blue screws or do you have to replace them yourself? They do look good.

Also the engraving is that all done by hand or do you use some sort of milling machine?

Maybe silly questions but what a lovely looking watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

odklizec said:


> OOOoooo..veeeery nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40mm Excluding crown. Sapphire crystal.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Marky said:


> Roy
> 
> Are the movements supplied with blue screws or do you have to replace them yourself? They do look good.
> 
> ...


The blue screws and decoration was done in Switzerland. I engraved the rotors.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

IMO that's definitely your best yet Roy. I have looked and looked and I can't think of any aspect of it that I would prefer to be different. Size, case, colour, batons, pushers (especially the pushers), the design is superb.









Can I trade some stuff in?


----------



## Vlad24 (May 22, 2005)

I want one! How Much??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice, if Im honest I can say I wasnt really too interested in a moonphase watch as Ive never really been 'into' them, however this peice looks superb, the pushers and crown make it look really nice, also the date counter goes round the 'right' way, well done mate, as Mark says your best one yet I think....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Guys.









Sorry Vlad I do not know how much yet, I'll work it out when the watches are ready for sale.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The back,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is that your dinner in the Tupperware box Roy?

Its true!! you do eat, sleep and breath watches


















Very nice back view


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Not sure I will have one.......the dates wrong









Really classy looking timepiece Roy......well done.

Funnily enough I was looking at the Omega equivelent with this layout, but just didn't think I would get on with the "hand date indicator" so went for that normal date model. Must admit though, on this RLT it looks pretty good, can't wait to see a full on face view.

Roy, what is the thickness of the watch?

Once again, a cracking looking exclusive piece.

Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats really impressive Roy









Are you going to do two models of this style. Build your own or completed by RLT


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Thats really impressive Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Build your own, now there's an idea.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Thats really impressive Roy
> ...


Looking at the picture above dont think I would ever get it built


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A lovely looking watch. Does it have any Water Resistancy?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

That is beauuuuuuutiful.

The 710 will kill me if I spend that much money on one watch.

At least I'll die happy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Gorgeous watch Roy, but as I don`t tend to wear any one watch for very long I`d have to keep resetting the moon phase every time I put it one









So maybe I`ll give it a miss


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I never thought I'd see a moon phase chrono that I liked. They are usually over- wrought and somehow manage to look cheap even when they cost Â£5,000+.

This one has confounded my expectations. Well done Roy







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Gorgeous watch Roy, but as I don`t tend to wear any one watch for very long I`d have to keep resetting the moon phase every time I put it one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point Mac, possibly the only reason I'd buy a qtz intentionally would be for a moonphase


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy, any chance of white on black date wheels to match the RLT Logo? That would really set this watch off a treat!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Roy, any chance of white on black date wheels to match the RLT Logo? That would really set this watch off a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry, the watch is only available as it is.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Roy, Any chance of telling us how thick it is?

Best regards David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is approx 12mm thick.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm Gobsmacked..... never seen a 7751 variant looking so good

and never will there be one at whatever price Roy will ask for this one...

Any idea of how many will be built in total?


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

any hidden pushers on the other side from the crown??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am initially making 10 of which 9 will be available for sale.

I may not make anymore unless there is a great demand as they are very time consuming to bulid.

There is a day correction pusher on the left of the case.

I will work out a price later today.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> ←
> ​


*Absolutely drop dead gorgeous, Roy.*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ahh much more beautiful with the correct date! lol









Am I right in thinking this one is lume-less all over? (thats a sentence for Griff to correct later methinks!)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats just superb Roy!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Nice! Pity I had to stop all watch purchases..at least for some time







But there are some guys (at Czech&Slovak watch forum) seriously interested in this watch! They only need to know "how much"?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are going to be Â£695.

I cannot however guarantee this price for future ones should I make any more.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been checking other watches to this spec, this is a bargin


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Ooo..very good price Roy!







Damn..and it must come now


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm up for that


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

That is a great price Roy... can't afford it at the mo, would you accept trades?











Roy said:


> They are going to be Â£695.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> That is a great price Roy... can't afford it at the mo, would you accept trades?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't suppose there's any chance of interest free credit, is there......


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

A lovely looking watch Roy. I look forward to seeing more pics of it when you have a chance
















What other watches use this movement - it looks a bit like the dial layout of the Omega Dates, but they have no Moon complication??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

philjopa said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > ←
> ...


I totally agree, in fact Roy, I think that is the most beauitful watch you`ve made


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Looks truely excellent Roy, you've done a cracking job by the looks of it. It looks fantastic.









Like jason I've never been hugely into moonphases but I *want* one of those.......

...........thing is i just know I'm gonna want the 'other' new RLT chrono as well!

Oh my poor bank balance!!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


We've *seen* it

We *love* it

We *wants *it (my precious)

But *when* is it going on sale?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are not all made yet but I am close and they will all be ready by the weekend if not before.

If you would like to purchase one of the first nine then please email me for the secure order link.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks really nice Roy







A master piece


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you have a face-on view Roy? (of the watch, not you







)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Thats really impressive Roy
> ...


Great idea, it would be just like the Sinclair LED watch









Or maybe not









It is truly a lovely piece of work, congratulations Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

psychlist said:


> Do you have a face-on view Roy? (of the watch, not you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is best I can do without too much glare.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just ordered mine







Hope I remembered the secure order link correctly though









Great watch Roy


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I looks nice but I don't like moon phase complication. Now if you made a aversion without I'd be ordering one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Just ordered mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, order received.


----------



## Vlad24 (May 22, 2005)

Ordered one too


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Vlad,

I have just put it on the main site so it can now be ordered on there.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Very nice Roy, I'm sure those will walk out of the door pretty quickly!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just read through this little lot after being busy for a day or two.

That's a seriously nice watch Roy. If I did not have my Speedy, I would have that like a shot. But I would be SOOOO minus gonads, if the 710 ever got wind of it.










Good luck to all that get one, just waiting to see the pics from the first deliveries.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Awesome watch Roy!

Is mine shipped yet?

US Customs will probably nail me good. I have a gray market IWC chrono enroute and now this one. Oh well, it's only money.


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

As i did not win the Euro millions last night







I am unable to afford this most excellent watch Roy, it looks fantastic, but have bought quite a few watches over the past couple of months, but may pick one up later in the year, if more become available


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very handsome watch Roy









Can't wait to see one on someone's wrist


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Very handsome watch Roy :yes
> 
> Can't wait to see one on someone's wrist
> 
> ...


Come on Rich....what's taking the time?







Did you drop it?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I tried a couple of shots last night and a three or four this morning. It's a bugger to photograph







I'll try again a bit later today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I tried a couple of shots last night and a three or four this morning. It's a bugger to photograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you sitting comfortably? Then I'll begin...

This is the best I can do at the moment! It was too dark last night and today there's too much sun so it's difficult to avoid reflections.

*RLT21*


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thing is.......Do I REALLY need another 7751???


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic Rich


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Roger said:


> Thing is.......Do I REALLY need another 7751???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect question.. The question is... Do you really need that Zeno?







BTW, nice one! I like the fact they did not use a little strange "jet" logo on this particular model.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've looked at the various Zenos before but they're all too big for me and I think the cases look a little too modern for the style of dial/hands. RLT21 has a smaller diameter case in a much better style for me. It also gets a decorated movement which I've not seen on the Zenos which makes it difficult to beat in the value for money stakes I reckon.

Another poor picture







Still, I'm off work all next week so I'll try to get some better shots then


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Simply stunning, as I said before Roy`s best yet









BTW that Zeno`s also rather nice and all the better for not having that dumb airplane


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Thing is.......Do I REALLY need another 7751???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not, but so what


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Probably not, but so what


So true....so true!!!

My 7751 is my regular "everyday" beater...had it about 3 years.....been excellent performer.......buy the RLT21 with confidence.....

Decided after soulsearching, that I dont need 2 7751s.....

now Roy, about that Ventura?........


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2005)

What a stunner! Pushes all my buttons. Shame my bank balance won't stand it. Wonder if Roy would keep one reserved for me on the off-chance that I win the lottery? Course, I'd have to start doing the lottery...


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Roger, do i get a prize for you showing mine and the missus names on your watch?

sam


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

A very nice looking watch,are they numbered on the case, what paper work do get with it Roy.

thanks john


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Thing is.......Do I REALLY need another 7751???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Roger you do not need that Zeno.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bowie said:


> A very nice looking watch,are they numbered on the case, what paper work do get with it Roy.
> 
> thanks john
> 
> ...


They are not numbered, you get instructions with them.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only one piece left now, thank you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Only one piece left now, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness, that *was* quick Roy...well done









But aren't you going to have to start looking for a safe tax haven soon? Gordon can always find you in Bridlington.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> No Roger you do not need that Zeno.


Thanks Roy!!!









What I_* Really *_need is a Ventura!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> > No Roger you do not need that Zeno.
> 
> 
> Thanks Roy!!!
> ...


Depending on how much my tax bill will be there may be a Ventura on the next update.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Depending on how much my tax bill will be there may be a Ventura on the next update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't suppose for one second we're talking about an electric Hamilton Ventura here, are we.....?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on how much my tax bill will be there may be a Ventura on the next update.
> ...


No Paul,


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

That's a beautiful Zeno Roger, pity about the "de luxe" name (although small enough not to be noticed to readily) and I actually prefer the hands on the Zeno........KEEP IT!

Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Depending on how much my tax bill will be there may be a Ventura on the next update.


Oh Gawd......I feel a castration coming if my 710 reads this!!.....



> actually prefer the hands on the Zeno........KEEP IT!


David, its my "everyday" beater....its a bit rough to sell......for some unexplained reason, the 1 O'clock baton has gone missing!!....cant see it anywhere!!

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT 21 is now sold out but I will make a few more in a couple of weeks. Please let me know if you would like to reserve one of the next batch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m waiting for Jot to buy one, then all I have to do is keep my eye on the sales forum


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m waiting for Jot to buy one, then all I have to do is keep my eye on the sales forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

